# A story idea - Sky Gain



## Paichoto (Mar 11, 2006)

I've posted this on a few boards now, and this seems like a good place to put it up. The story is about a girl named Futoi who has been cursed to drift in the clouds above. She later finds out that she can alter the curse by altering her body. Futoi does this by gaining weight. So, she is basically stuck in the air at a certain altitude until she gains more weight. Sound interesting? 
If you'd like to read the first 10 pages they can be found on my deviant art site here - http://paichoto.deviantart.com/


----------

